# a new forum for mexican spanish?



## mikey420

Hi guys.I've been learning spanish for about
six months,and one thing that puzzles me
is why most websites that ''teach'' spanish
concentrate on european spanish,rather than
mexican spanish.I find it quite frustrating to
read and study for hours,only to discover it's
the wrong language(castillian,venezuelan,etc.)!
Has anyone thought about starting a forum for
beginners such as myself who need answers to
questions concerning mexican spanish,only.Also,
has anyone thought of starting a forum for beg-
iners where the questions/answers are in english?
It can be very frustrating to ask a question in
grammar/gramatica and recieve answers in spanish
from different countries,and links to more 
threads ALSO in spanish.I know it's part
of the learning process,but couldn't it be
a little less confusing?Also,does anyone know
of a better online translater than babelfish?
That thing is practically useless...it gives
some very ridiculous translations...nearly 
useless.Don't get me wrong,this is a good
site and I've learned much,but it could use
an extra forum for beginners.Just a random 
thought.
mike.


----------



## Metztli

Hi Mike!

Sorry i can't help you about the sites... but i'm Mexican and willing to help you with all the questions you might have. I know exactly what you mean... so feel free to ask me anything, ok? as much as i can, i'll be there.


----------



## mikey420

Thanks alot metzli...I very much appreciate it,
although you may regret the offer,lol.I can be
quite clueless at times


----------



## Metztli

Seriously... feel free to ask.

I master Mexican Spanish    and am willing to help ... take advantage of that!


----------



## nikvin

Personally I have found that the vast majority of websites  (that I have come across) for helping to teach Spanish, have a strong American English / Latin American Spanish bias, which when one is from the european side of the pond is a distinct disadvantage!!

It´s not so bad when they point out the differences, but many DONT, and I have come across many struggling Brits who have learnt a few (minimal) words, and copied the accent on these sites, to find they are looked at as if they were talking chinese/ greek/ or anything other than Spanish, as they have come out with South american Spanish words, with a (lousy admitedly) mixed south american accent/ pronunciation. They cant be understood, and often then give up any attempt at learning any Spanish
except for the odd gracias ( often pronounced "grassy arse"!) and cerveza and vino!


----------



## alc112

Hi!! how are you?


You can ask in both general vocabulary or grammar forum things related to mexican spanish, or any other spanish (uruguayan, argentian, chilean, etc)
If you want to recieve replies in english, just say in your post that you want answer in english and if someone wrtite in spanish, ask for other people to translate it.
here you'll find recopilations about translators and dictionaries. it's in spanish but I think youll be able to understand it. 
www.traducegratis.com


----------



## fenixpollo

mikey420 said:
			
		

> I find it quite frustrating to read and study for hours,only to discover it's the wrong language (castillian, venezuelan, etc.)!


 They aren't different languages, Mikey, just dialects of the same language.  It doesn't matter if you learn castellano -- Mexicans will understand you just fine. If it's Spanish, it's all good! 





> It can be very frustrating to ask a question in grammar/gramatica and recieve answers in spanish from different countries,and links to more threads ALSO in spanish.


 If you post a thread and ask for replies only in English, that should work. 





> Also,does anyone know of a better online translater than babelfish? That thing is practically useless...


 That's my opinion of *all *computerized translators -- nothing's better than an actual person.


----------



## GenJen54

Mikey, 

I, too, am a "beginning" Spanish learner, and before finding the WR Forums tried some of those online computer translators, with abysmal results.  When I came here, I found that I got exactly what I was looking for.  Now, I'm hooked. 

You should honestly give us a try.  You can always request in your posts to find a reply from a "Mexican" Spanish speaker, although I think you will find in time this is not necessary.


----------

